# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Fitoni para online me NeoBux

## Olsi Hysa

Fitoni para nga shtepia nepermjet NeoBux vetem duke klikuar mbi reklamat qe shfaqen aty. Fillimisht fitimet jane te pakta por nese arrini te krijoni nje strategji te mire do te arrini te fitoni goxha para.

----------


## Kermilli

Ore OLSI meqë e prpozove thuan ndonjë STRATEGJI mo vëlla të nxjerrim ndonjë lekë edhe ne.

----------


## Olsi Hysa

Klikoni ketu per nje strategji se si te fitoni para ne Neobux

----------


## Kermilli

hahhaha o OLSI po të jap unë mo vëlla një link timin po deshe të klikosh, ti mos më jep link që të bëhem rreferali yt, por nëm shpjegim për Strategjinë

----------


## mia@

Lol u dashka strategji dhe per te klikuar?

----------


## rmaxhuni

un e kam kete 10.57 cent i kam ba keshtu qe ku me mujt me i ra ne fije si me i nxirr

----------


## Olsi Hysa

> hahhaha o OLSI po të jap unë mo vëlla një link timin po deshe të klikosh, ti mos më jep link që të bëhem rreferali yt, por nëm shpjegim për Strategjinë


Aty te ai linku eshte edhe nje strategji, nese deshiron te mesosh strategji te tjera shko te 
http://www.ehow.com/how_5667465_make...ly-neobux.html

https://www.google.al/url?sa=t&rct=j...QOGbIQQKsPS5dQ

https://www.google.al/url?sa=t&rct=j...koZAoM8MH31Stg

...ose kerko ne Google.

----------


## Olsi Hysa

> Lol u dashka strategji dhe per te klikuar?


Nuk eshte thjesht te klikosh, por edhe te marresh "referrals" me qera, ti zevendesosh ato etj. etj.

----------


## Kermilli

Unë e kisha dhe e punova nja një muaj ,por pastaj ja vara sepse nuk jepte shumë leka, 0,01 për klik

----------


## mia@

> Nuk eshte thjesht te klikosh, por edhe te marresh "referrals" me qera, ti zevendesosh ato etj. etj.


Epo kete nuk e permende ne fillim. Shkruajte vetem duke klikuar. Kermilli arrije dot te beje 50 cent ne dite?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## rmaxhuni

50 cent ne dit nese fiton nga shancet qe tu jepen se jo mu me ka ra nja 3 her ka 50 cent se ma hiq

----------


## Olsi Hysa

Vetem me reklamat nuk fiton gje, por nese merrni referrals me qera dhe beni pune te vogla (minijobs) per pak vite mund te arrini te fitoni shume para. Nuk ka nevoje per investim, por investimi i pershpejton fitimet! Nuk keni me shume se 10 minuta pune ne dite. Regjistrimi: http://goo.gl/bP6TJK

----------


## Olsi Hysa



----------


## RimiasWeb

Pershendetje! Nje Link interesant.

----------

